# Build-40 sources



## oisis (May 29, 2012)

Can somebody tell me if it is possible and if yes how to do that: download sources for Build-40? I need to move back to old sources but did repo sync last time.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

If your talking about AOKP then no its not possible, easily. They like most ROM dev teams, sans CM and AOSP, do not git tag all their releases in the platform_manifest

See here
https://github.com/AOKP/platform_manifest/tags
vs
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android/tags

Best bet find the package you need old code from and start trolling the git log then clone that package from the most recent commit before said build was released.


----------

